# Real time audio spectrum analyzer RTA, music wave visualizer for car



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Though this looked neat for $110:

Real Time Audio Spectrum Analyzer RTA Music Wave Visualizer for Car 12V | eBay


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm going to have a hard time seeing anything on that game and watch screen.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

* pretty visual! *
just wish it's a larger screen


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I noticed the size afterwards, but in due time we will see larger screens


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

spend 110 or download free app from app store or google play.


----------

